# One legged pigeon



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I just need a pep talk or someone to slap some sense into me...This week one of my wild older /elderly ferals turned up with a whole leg bitten off, and the tip of one wing missing-just the feathers though, no wounds on the wing. Its not a new wound-maybe a month or so old. The amputated leg is almost all gone, he can't use it even as prop to help walk. He can only hop.

He has a mate who also looks old, and the day I caught him he became very stressed out and wanted to be with her, and she with him. He started to hurt himself and draw blood in the cage as he tried to get to her, and it was really upsetting. She wouldn't leave without him. I am very much over capacity in terms of what I can take in right now, and my partner said `no way, we 're not keeping it'. So I let him go, knowing he'd be back and I had some time to think.

He's been back twice since then, and tonight he is with me inside and very happy for the warmth, food, and safety. His mate left ok this time.

The problem is my partner, he thinks it will be ok and I don't know enough about disabled pigeons to say either way. I mean a pigeon that has to hop doesn't sound like it should be out there- is that right? Can anyone tell me that I need to keep this pigeon? I think i know it does, but I need someone to say it.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Keep it


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Bella,

There are two pigeons in my flock of ferals in a similar situation. 
One pigeon has one normal leg, and a tiny stump left over from the other leg, that he can use as a prop when he walks. He's been with the flock for at least two years and done well. The other bird though, like yours has no leg to speak of and only hops. He has also been around for a while now. I feed the flock at my window ledge on the sixth floor and it can get pretty crowded - there's a lot of jostling. It's difficult for both of these birds to compete for space and keep their balance, so they choose to feed on the ground beneath the window, where I throw seed for them while everyone else is eating up above. Sometimes they just patiently wait for all the other pigeons to overeat and leave, and then they come to eat. I don't know how you are set up, and if and where you feed your ferals, but if there is plenty-full food for him, I think he should be fine. Without that though, you probably have a good case for keeping him, because he'll be easily out competed for food by his faster two-legged fellows. 
Does he land OK with one leg?

Eva


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Bella,

It's funny you posting about a one legged pigeon today as I've actually seen a picture of one today. For the life of me I can't think where it was. Possibly on FB.
Anyway it was coping very well in the wild. I'll try and check back to find it's history.

I know PIgeon Queen on here looks after a feral flock and she has a pigeon that's either ony got one leg or the one leg is no use, can't remember. She picks it up and keeps it over winter but releases it back to the flock once weather is ok. Like Eva says it has a problem competing for food so needs help to make sure it gets enough food when the flock feed around it.
I think it went back out a couple of weeks ago. She keeps an eye out for it but I assume it manages fine. I think the problems come when it's cold or icey as far as balance goes.

It's a shame if you pidge is distressed being separated from it's mate but I know I'd feel inclined to keep it otherwise but from what I read today I might well do ok as long as it's healed and healthy.

If it comes regularly hopefully you can monitor how it's looking.

A hard one to call really. Good luck

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Bella, I found it on FB. Have posted it on there for you to see as I'm out of space on here ATM!!

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello , three years ago a feral pigeon in my flock had it's leg amputated. It stayed in for several months after that and was then released back in to the flock from which it came.

The pigeon manages but has a regular food supply. There are several people that feed the flock. I feed every two days and can keep a check on the pigeon.

The pigeon has survived for the last three years outside. However whenever it has snowed (which it has every year) I have brought the pigeon back in to my house for 4-6 weeks depending on the severity of the weather.

Pigeons cannot forage in the snow with just one leg and they have to work very hard to pick up when competing for food in the flock during good weather. I worry for the future of this pigeon but I see it every two days so can monitor its progress.

If I had an aviary I would keep it. However at present it is healthy and enjoying the sun on its back and it's freedom. I live in one big room and have sick pigeons coming to stay so think the pigeon is best where it is as I cannot offer full time care with a good quality of life because of my circumstances

However I would say to you, if you can give this pigeon a good quality of life indoors and have the room, I would say go for it and keep it especially if it has a friend already at your place.

All the best Jayne


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Would be too bad to have to take him from his mate, but a pigeon with one foot has a greater chance of developing bumble foot. Then where would he be? Sad really.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know that is a hard one..some do fine out there with one leg..but I sure would understand if you did keep him domestic.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's the thing...he barely escaped an attack somewhat recently...when he was in full condition.

In the way you describe him now....I think he will be a goner within a relatively short time. Yes, you see 'em out there, and yes they do manage to forge ahead and live for a while. Pigeons have that incredible will to live, as we all know. BUT...if you had said just the foot was gone and the leg was a stump...perhaps. But a complete loss of the lower leg ? 
I am amazed he hasn't succumbed to infection (BTW, treat him for it anyway...there may be a soft tissue or bone infection in there). He may well be slowly declining since the attack (probably IS, actually) so for sure it's good you secured him.

My inclination would be to keep him.

Alternatives:

~ Keep him and take his mate in as well.

~ Treat him with a week of antibiotic, get him patched up and medicated as well as you can, and release him and allow him to enjoy time...maybe a month, week, year who knows ?...with his Flockmates and then let life be what it will be; with the expectation that he probably will not last all that long (whether done in by another attack or by an eventual illness or by an inability to keep up with sustaining himself) balanced by the knowledge that he will be 'happy' for most of that while in returning to his familiar life, for however long that may be....

Yes...difficult....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks heaps for all your thoughts about what to do with him (I loved the picture of the one legged pigeon Janet; mine has the same colouring) 

I kept him overnight and today he has been sitting down on a high ledge indoors, not doing much apart from sitting and occassionally standing to eat. He's a little bit sleepy, but not fluffed up...the way he's acting is like he's still in pain - maybe even fighting an infection, but there's no easy way to tell. I am leaning towards giving him a course of Baytril for the nasty wound- its not very clean, and there are stringy bits dangling off the wound which must be shrivelled veins or arteries. 

I am never sure about the local food supply for pigeons, and whether there is enough for disabled pigeons. We have several local schools where they roost and presumably feed, but I wouldn't imagine the schools encourage this. And the food I supply is about to be cut down for a property inspection, so the timing is not great for putting him out there.

I guess I find it hard to imagine a pigeon doing great around here with only being able to hop


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Jaye, I just saw your post. Thanks for reinforcing that I should treat him for infection. I wasn't really sure, though I was leaning towards it. I don't actually get many pigeon with injuries so its not something I know a great deal about. 

If he stays with me, he will probably mate with one of my pretty little oops babies, so i think i can give him a good home (I just have to convince my partner, who I think is getting pretty sick of pigeons unfortuantely)


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I dont have any experience of 'one legged pigeon' but i have a hen, she had PMV an year ago

Previously she with her mate produced two gorgeous pairs for me but now she is of no use i had to eliminate her from the breeding pair section, it was very hard for me to just give her away to some one whom i dont know would be able to take care of her or not 

So i kept her, away from her mate but still in my loft

She cant fly properly but have learnt how to reach the highest perch and eat and drink with the other birds

I feel happy that she is still with me


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering whether it would be best if the leg was completely amputated?

My vet did a very good job and as the pigeon only had half a leg with bits dangling, he thought it would prevent later complications from further infection etc

The pigeon has since had three years and two months of life and still doing fine.

I did not realise the pigeons mate was outside. I would bring it in so that they can be together if your circumstances can provide for them both.

Best wishes Jayne


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you heaps Pijlover and Pigeonqueen for your support and for your wonderful posts- sorry I haven't had the time to properly respond. I have way too many guys in various stages of needing of help and going through soft releases right now, and I'm tired.

I decided to put him on Baytril and he's better for it already, so I think there was an infection there for sure judging by his improved behaviour. He likes being cared for a lot & he's adapted so well to being handled and indoors so far. I guess he really needed the care & he knows it. I can't see myself letting him go any more - he's going to be one of mine. I've been looking out for the mate but I don't think they were regulars- I think they stumbled upon this place because he was in need.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he's doing better. Too bad about the mate though. Sometimes that can't be helped.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

From my viewpoint, I could argue both sides of the fence.

Pigeons are individuals. I try to give them a choice when feasible. Most of my feral rescues have flown off. The fact that I couldn't keep them in a one-room apartment for very long took away some of my choices, and forced me to let them choose for themselves whether to hang around me and my neighborhood,or hang around with their pals, sometimes further away.

Some humans, released from the penitentiary, but not the normal recidivists or backsliders, commit crimes so that they will be re-arrested and re-homed with their buddies and environment on the inside.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Jay3 and Larry, I appreciate hearing your thoughts

Larry I suppose I don't think of captive pigeons in quite the same way as captive humans. When humans are free, we can expect safety, regular supply of food & water, medical care & a long life close to our life expectancy. Whereas a free feral pigeon would have their freedom at the expense of longevity, safety, regular nutritious food & clean water, and medical care. I don't really know what value to place on those things, because as a human, my freedom doesn't come at such a high price. Its different with native birds to an extent, because they normally know how exist without humans in the wild...but the feral have rougher time of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A one legged bird out there will not do anywhere near as well as one with two legs. He's better off becoming a kept man. LOL.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> A one legged bird out there will not do anywhere near as well as one with two legs. He's better off becoming a kept man. LOL.


Giggle I am a modern woman, I don't mind keeping a man, lol. He been acting like a peacock so I think he will like it too.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Giggle I am a modern woman, I don't mind keeping a man, lol. He been acting like a peacock so I think he will like it too.


well ferals learn to live in toughest conditions

I used to put water and feed for ferals early morning everyday, a dozen of these ferals come to visit and get fed

I used to enjoy watch them eating and taking bath in big water pan, i have noticed a 'one foot pigeon' and being seeing it coming regulary

one of its feet is missing but otherwise it is 'OK'

My suggestion is still to keep it, but in case if you release him i guess he will learn to survive


----------



## jaes mum (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep it!Please tell your partner if he had most of his leg bitten off i would take care of him.(Wink,wink)


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

For some (web-related) reason, I couldn't add more to my above post.

First, I agree with all of you.

About those guys who prefer to remain in the penitentiary, most of us would prefer to take our chances on the outside, since we do not consider the outside so extreme and risky.

There are some people who cannot survive inside a prison, and there are some who cannot survive outside. There are those mentally tough and flexible enough to survive almost anywhere there is breathable air, and food and water.

I have not seen any feral pigeon that I was able to identify, survive more than three years in the city (Cologne, Germany and Antwerp, Belgium).

*I have not seen any feral pigeon minus a foot or a leg survive more than one year in the city.* (And these I could identify). 

There was one squeaker ("*Deuce von Duisburg*") with a broken right femur (upper thigh) whom I caught at the train station in Duisburg, Germany, on my way to the _Taubenklinik Essen_ (Pigeon Clinic Essen) with another pigeon. After several surgeries, his right leg was amputated and he was placed with a rehabber Christa Griese. The head doctor, Dr. Kamphausen, performed the surgeries for free. Christa said that it was only after his leg was completely removed, and he had been with the fifteen or twenty other pigeon rescues for about a year, that they accepted him enough for him to mingle with him. I think she had some misgivings about putting a pigeon through such a prolonged ordeal again.

But I think we all know that there are some pigeons who would not trade several years of life in a sort of captivity, for the next week of freedom. Some cannot see that far ahead. Some perhaps can; they know which side their bread is buttered on. (That saying never made much sense to me, even though I understand the gist of it. LOL). 

My most recent tragic experience involved *Pigeon 10-26*. Found her on October 26, 2011. Broken right wing (humerus). Would never fly again. Verified by avian vet. Kept her in a small pet carrier overlooking a small backyard garden, up high because of three neighborhood cats. Couldn't bring her in my 85-year-old aunt's house. (My wife and I care for my mother-in-law with Alzheimer's, 24/7 care needed).

I arranged for 10-26 to ride with someone (who also rescued pigeons) to LaPalomaTriste on the Mediterranean coast of Spain, where Myriam Roelants has about 600+ pigeons, half of whom are grounded. Half the aviary is for flying pigeons, and the grounded pigeons have their own special area. 

I drove an hour with my wife to bring 10-26 to Dominique on a Thursday, December 29. He and his wife took her and another pigeon in their van 200 kilometers to France, where he spent the holidays with his parents. Myriam called me after the weekend, saying that 10-26 wasn't eating, and maybe I should pick her up, or maybe Dominique should bring her back to me. Dominique hand-fed her for a couple of days, and spent time with her. We both decided to wait a bit and see, since we figured that she would eventually be best off in a warmer climate, surrounded by other pigeons, and since it wasn't easy to find transport for her to Spain. She was on the way to a vet when she passed away. Pigeon 10-26 died at 1:40 P.M. on January 26, 2012 of suspected adenovirus type 2. Myriam had lost a number of birds a few years back to this virus. Myriam also suspected that 10-26 had bonded to me, and was overstressed. I usually spent a half hour to an hour outside with her in the cold weather (sometimes below freezing) to let her flap her wings and peck on the ground. Couldn't leave her unattended because of the cats. Sometimes she would call for her mate.

If only I could have communicated to her that she was going to a very special place just for pigeons. 

My wife and I both feel that the backyard is emptier without her.

Larry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally, I think positing whether a Pigeon could conceive of their life ahead of them is really an interesting exercise but it isn't going to inform your decision very much. Penitentiaries, freedom, guessing what choice they would make (or whether they can even conceive or operate in that way) if given the opportunity...things to consider, but again...I think the truth of the matter is more down-home and simple.



Pijlover said:


> well ferals learn to live in toughest conditions
> 
> I used to put water and feed for ferals early morning everyday, a dozen of these ferals come to visit and get fed
> 
> ...


...for as long as he can. He would be a target for predators and he would also be significantly handicapped in getting away from other dangers (vehicles, bicycles, people).

Pigeons are fighters, and they struggle and hang on to the end...they can continue to hold on for weeks and even months while their health slowly spirals and spirals downward. 

But that does not mean one should interpret that they will 'get by OK' if they have sustained a significant injury. 
They will 'get by'...for a while. With some luck, maybe longer than a while. But certainly a roll of the dice with poor odds....

Sometimes our particular situation makes that roll the only option. But oftentimes it doesn't.

You made the right decision by keeping him.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

It's good to hear everyone offering their different perspectives. 

I can see Larry's point that pigeons are individuals, and we can never know what they would have chosen as such. It's a philosophical question of how far to respect the autonomy of a being that you cannot communicate with directly, and always so tough when you have to make choices on another being's behalf, presumably in it's best interest. 

I live in a small one bedroom apartment with my husband who unfortunately does not share my love of pigeons. Since I took Champion in for treatment a couple of months ago now, we have completely stopped using the living-room which is our dining-room as well, because he's not in a cage, and we are both night owls whether Champion needs to to in bed at dusk. I don't mind eating standing up or working in bed instead of at a table, but my husband does, and that is a source of constant conflict between us. So when you asked me (in another thread) had I considered keeping him as a pet, it's just that I am simply not set up to keep him in conditions that would be fair to him. 

I think here it comes down to the quality of life you can offer the one-legged pigeon, Bella. If in captivity, apart from being provided for, he will have room to fly and pigeon company, including a choice of a mate, taking him in sounds like a fair thing to do. Some of us are simply not in position to offer the pigeons that we take in those things, and we have to factor that in when making the decision to release or not, but it sounds like you can offer your charges a pretty good life. 

Ultimately, I suppose you'll be able to tell whether you made the right decision by how your pigeon does, and so far it seems he's doing great. 

Eva


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks again for all your support everyone. He seems to be happy inside while I'm treating him with antibiotics. He has two ledges that he likes to sit on, both high up, and he looks increasingly comfortable here, lying over on one wing like the boss of everything. 

On one of the ledges, he can look outside at the other pigeons. He coos sometimes and everytime I look out, the bird I think is his mate is there. She has been coming around early some mornings, and leaving late, as if waiting for him. 

But the strange thing is I have enticed her inside a couple of times, and he doesn't come down to her, and she doesn't fly to him though they clearly see one another. Its wierd, it makes me wonder if I have their relationship wrong? And yet he calls to her? Its as if they both know he needs to be in here or something, or like I said, they aren't mates.

I have also been treating a squeaker with a broken foot, and I feel that its in good enough shape health wise to be inside as his companion for a bit. The squeaker is of the age to adore him and beg him for food, but he's finally pecked him into not begging so much. They are very cute together, my pair of little hobblers.


----------



## lolliepopnz (Oct 4, 2012)

*1 legged survivor*

Hiya, 

I was searching for tips for looking after my 1 legged pigeon when I came across this forum, I had to sign up just so I could share my positive story of survival, and no doubt I'll reference these pages over the years to come.

I can't remember exactly when she started coming, but I've had a 1 legged (but only 2 toes and one of those toes looks to have been broken) pigeon coming for 2-3 years now. 
My partner swears she's one of the original pigeons he started occasionally feeding about 5 years ago but I think he's just sentimental.

Her main identifying feature is her 1 legged ness so I'm only comfortable to say this pigeon has been coming almost every day for 2 and a half or so years. Because of this weakness and my concern about her welfare I've always kept an eye out for her and made sure she gets some food when she's around and in the back of my mind I've always wondered if I should bring her in and look after her, especially during patches of bad weather.

I noticed there were about 4 new additions to the flock last year and I'm certain at least one of these was my Stumpy's chick. Her partner hasn't left her alone at all this spring so I'm expecting more new arrivals soon.
Knowing she has a family, and is at the very least getting the food I give her on an almost daily basis I have chosen to care from a distance, however if her condition were to deteriorate I have told my partner I would like to bring her in, however knowing she has a mate I would like her to have some choice in the matter so my partner is going to figure out how to build us a little shelter for our flock. Alternately keep her in at night and let her our during the day when the flock arrives. I really don't know yet, all I know is I will look after her as best I can when the time comes.

We did originally think she was a he, until we saw her being mounted one day and I've been told pigeons mate for life so she and her partner quite happily hang around our house most of the day with the rest of the pack of about 20 pigeons.
She sometimes disappears for a day or 2 but is always back again by the 3rd day and given the time of year and the mating that's been going on I expect her to disappear for a little longer very soon but I know she and her mate will be back showing the kids where to get a free meal from a soft touch 

She's always been a part of this flock and I've never seen her picked on or shunned any more than any of the other pigeons when one decides to be a bully, and her mate is never far from her side (they really are quite sweet) to protect her.

Ohh yes and I live in Wellington New Zealand, not right in the city but not very far at all, 15 minute drive from town.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

First, *welcome to PT, LolliepopNZ*!

---------------------

Quoting from my earlier post:



> I have not seen any feral pigeon minus a foot or a leg survive more than one year in the city.


I suppose I should qualify this statement by saying that (in Cologne, Germany) most pigeons do not last more than a year, probably due more to pollution (with subsequent diseases) than to anything else.

So, being one-legged may not be the huge handicap it seems, if there is sufficient food for the one-legged pigeon to get some before the other pigeons finish it off. 

I watched a female pigeon lose toes from string-tangled feet, while her mate stuck by her and chased off other males. I surreptitiously fed her in out-of-sight places so she could get sufficient nutrition. She recognised me and watched for my arrival. She eventually healed, had a stump. She and her mate went back to competing with the other pigeons at Neumarkt ("New Market") in central Cologne.

Being in New Zealand (near Wellington) (not to mention being cared for by LolliepopNZ) is probably not as deleterious to health as being a feral in the most densely populated area of Germany. 

Bella_F, Nice to hear your "Hobblets" are/were doing okay (back in March of this year). How are they now?

And, *Bella_F*, (LOL) quiz your BF as to whether he would be favourable to the idea of being tossed onto the street should he ever lose a leg. He shouldn't have much trouble hopping to the supermarket on one leg (LOL). Imagine yourself saying to him, "You can use a crutch, but the pigeon stays." 

I would hesitate quite a few minutes before putting my wife Hilde in the position of having to decide between me and some other, injured creature. Might not be prepared for what she'd say! 

Need a bit of silliness in my life on occasion. Or is it all silliness, with the occasional moment of seriousness? Hmmm.....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Larry and Lollipop!

I've been meaning to update this thread, so thanks for asking about it, and for the nice story Lollipop

My one legged guy stayed in captivity for a few months, and he mated up with the broken-footed squeaker he was feeding, who turned out to be a lovely hen -they are so cute as a couple, and so adoring towards one another  

Interestingly, he stopped `hopping' once the leg had completely healed and, I expect, when the pain subsided. He is now able to use the 1 inch stump for walking, and he gets around on it just fine. So the `hopping' lasted about 3 months, while the injury was painful and healing.

I gave the pair of them a trial soft release in August, and they have been doing great !. He thinks he owns my house, but thats ok I provide pigeon food and medical care for this wild flock, so I may not have released them if this was not the case.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hi Bella

Good to hear that your one legged friend besides your company, is in relation with a pretty hen and enjoying flying, what else does a pigeon need


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Pijlover! Great to see you/

I love seeing them happy, and pigeon courtships are so beautiful to watch 

How are your guys going?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Hi Pijlover! Great to see you/
> 
> I love seeing them happy, and pigeon courtships are so beautiful to watch
> 
> How are your guys going?


Great to see you too

yep its always a great site, i can spend hours watching them

My birds are doing just great, In march and october weather changes here and there is always a great danger of getting diseases like NDV, i have been hearing already alot about the disease and am worried though they are vaccinated


----------

